# Dumbo Ear Bettas....?



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I noticed my store's betta supplier has "dumbo ear" listed. I know they have large pectoral fins, but are they the same as elephant ears? Smaller? What is the difference between the two (if any..?)

Also, what is the average retail price on them? I would love to bring some in on the next shipment, but I don't know well they would sell if they are really pricey. I would like to know what most pet stores sell them for, just so I can get a feel of how much people are actually willing to pay for bettas. 

There are not very many "fanatics" in this area, meaning most people don't understand why the double tails are more expensive than the regular veil tails, and some think paying over $15 for a fish is crazy... 

I work in a corporate store, so when we make an "outside purchase" (fish, crickets, etc), head office wants the retail price to be double of the cost. So if our supplier charges $10 a fish, we need to charge $20 or so...


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I believe they are the same thing. I have an elephant ear, and I think that dumbo ear is just another name for elephant ear.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

That's kinda what I figured...


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

The elephant ears in my petco are $20, but the girl ringing us up didn't pay attention and just scanned him as $15 with the sick purple guy we were rescuing. We didn't notice until later. Discount fish.


----------

